

Facebook Back Above $30 - dkoch
http://allthingsd.com/20130109/facebook-back-above-30/

======
kirpekar
>> Driving the uptick: The scheduling of a Jan. 15 event...

Huh? Seriously? The Dow and S&P are at 5 yr highs. Every stock is up.

What is the point of a 56 word article that mentions the stock price of one
company?

